# Florida My Series - 2013



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Florida track owners that are involved in My Series 2013 - *The Race Place* (Holly Hill), *TheRaceway.biz* (Melbourne), and *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* (Jacksonville) are pleased to announce the schedule for 2013

*Race Dates - 2013*
January 12th - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida

February 9th - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida

March 9th - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida

April - Spring Break

May 4th - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida

June 8th - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida

July 13th - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida

August 10th - Florida Enduro Challenge #5 - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida

September 14th - Florida Enduro Challenge #6 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida

October 13th (Sunday) - Florida Enduro Challenge #7 - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida




*Rule Changes Recap*

*NASCAR* - Trinity Evil 9 is added to the motor list. 

*GT1* - JK Hawk 6 is added to the motor list. (Asian replacement armature only.)

*GTP* - No Changes

*Group F* - No Changes

*Group 12* - No Changes


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Race Results for Race #1 - 1/12/2013 - The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, FL*

Race #1 of the 2013 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, January 12, 2013 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us. 

The 2013 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
AMH = American Hobbies
DRG = Slot Car Drags - Orlando, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 215
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 214
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 213
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 212
5. Buddy Houser - SCR - 202
6. Jon Cook - RWB - 192
7. Count Gibson - RWB - 188
8. Tem Raskin - DRG - 186
9. Lloyd Miller - RWB - 176
10. Johnny Banks - SCR - 157



*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 227
2. Buddy Houser - SCR - 223
3. Steve Bowman - RWB - 218
4. Matt Boman - RWB - 213 + 18
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 213 + 17
6. Dennis Demole - RWB - 212
7. Bob Rondinone - RWB - 196
8. Lloyd Miller - RWB - 194
9. Tem Raskin - DRG - 179
10. Johnny Banks - SCR - 175
11. Count Gibson - RWB - 72


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 243
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 242
3. Dennis Demole - RWB - 240
4. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 227
5. Jon Cook - RWB - 225
6. Johnny Banks - SCR - 209
7. Wayne Harris - AMH - 199



*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 252
2. Jeff Cox - RWB - 250
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 245
4. Bob Rondinone - RWB - 243
5. Terry Tawney - RWB - 240
6. Wayne Harris - AMH - 240
7. Lloyd Miller - RWB - 240
8. Johnny Banks - SCR - 231
9. Count Gibson - RWB - 230
10. Tem Raskin - DRG - 165


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 279
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 265
3. Jeff Cox - RWB - 262
4. Wayne Harris - AMH - 239
5. Dennis Demole - RWB - 38




*Next Race ….. Saturday, February 9, 2013 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies – Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Any word on how many out of town folks are going come to race in Jax?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Henry Racing said:


> Any word on how many out of town folks are going come to race in Jax?



Not yet. Although DZ told me a few weeks ago that he was planning to make the trip.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Getting time to start working on your stuff for next weekend. 
If you need cars tuned up get them to Johnny early.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

And if your getting tires trued be sure to put you initials and size you want on the tube to help alleviate some confusion ill be there this day and when the doors open the day of the state race to help Johnny set up if any one needs tires and if Johnny is busy ill be more than happy to help


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Yippee...we're saved


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Mike R said:


> Yippee...we're saved


Absolutely, saved again:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

We'll always take all of the help that we can get.

Speaking of help .... we're cleaning the track on Monday.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol I wish I didn't have to work I Actually enjoy cleaning the track


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> We'll always take all of the help that we can get.
> 
> Speaking of help .... we're cleaning the track on Monday.


Absolutely on the help, not sure about Monday.................Yet


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

TOM MAR said:


> Absolutely on the help, not sure about Monday.................Yet



I'd rather you stay healthy.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

What are is the consensus on gearing hawk 6 for gt1?


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Henry Racing said:


> What are is the consensus on gearing hawk 6 for gt1?


Mike I have 2 GT1's. One is 12/34, the other 12/35 Some others are running 11's & 36's in different combinations. ( I Think)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Henry Racing said:


> What are is the consensus on gearing hawk 6 for gt1?





TOM MAR said:


> Mike I have 2 GT1's. One is 12/34, the other 12/35 Some others are running 11's & 36's in different combinations. ( I Think)


Tom's right .... there's definitely a spread. 

I've probably seen more geared 12:35 than anything else. However, mine is geared 12:36.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Any word on if team Kelly or team Burnside will be here sat?


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I dont know about team Kelly, Danny wants to but might have family come in town if not yes but I think Johnny talked to a few from Cocco/Melborne and one from Orlando area that are coming up for sure. Plus our local crowd we should have a good turn out. :thumbsup:

I think Johnny is planning to open around 2:30 or 3:00 today.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #2 of the 2013 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, February 9, 2013 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us. 

The 2013 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
AMH = American Hobbies
DRG = Slot Car Drags - Orlando, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Marcus Ramos Raceway -
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Buddy Houser - SCR - 206
2. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 204
3. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 202
4. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 201 + 18
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 201 + 1
6. Jordan Eber - SCR - 194
7. Dennis Demole - RWB - 184
8. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 116

_It took 199 Laps + 8 Sections to transfer to the A Main_
9. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 199 + 6
10. Terry Tawney - RWB - 196
11. Charlie Dube - SCR - 195
12. Mike Henry - SCR - 193
13. Bill Show - SCR - 181
14. Matt Boman - RWB - 180

_It took 189 Laps to transfer to the B Main_
15. Jon Cook - MMR - 181
16. Bill Pinch - RWB - 178
17. Wayne Thomas - TRP - 172
18. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 170
19. Steve Thoroman - SCR - 164
20. Bill Fraden - SCR - 20



*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Buddy Houser - SCR - 219 + 10 New Track Record
2. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 217
3. Bob "00" Lee - SCR - 214
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 213
5. Chad Edenfield - SCR - 210
6. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 209 + 18
7. Dennis Demole - RWB - 209 + 17
8. Mike Henry - SCR - 60

_It took 204 laps to transfer to the A Main_
9. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 203
10. Ryan Edenfield - SCR - 199
11. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 196
12. Bill Show - SCR - 188
13. Charlie Dube - SCR - 169
14. Jordan Eber - SCR - 162

_It took 205 laps to transfer to the B Main_
15. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 204
16. Matt Boman - RWB - 200
17. Bill Pinch - RWB - 199
18. Wayne Thomas - TRP - 192
19. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 189
20. Steve Thoroman - SCR - 182


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 229
2. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 228
3. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 225 + 18
4. Charlie Dube - SCR - 225 + 7
5. Dennis Demole - RWB - 225 + 6
6. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 211
7. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 53
8. Mike Henry - SCR - 7

_It took 223 laps to transfer to the A Main_
9. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 222
10. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 221
11. Jon Cook - MMR - 211
12. Jeff Cox - MMR - 210
13. Wayne Thomas - TRP - 141
14. Matt Boman - RWB - 43
15. Wayne Harris - MMR - 41



*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jeff Cox - MMR - 242
2. John Thompson - SCR - 241
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 235
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 234
5. Wayne Harris - MMR - 233
6. Buddy Houser- SCR - 227
7. Jon Cook - MMR - 224
8. Dennis Demole - RWB - 218
9. Wayne Thomas - TRP - 202
10. Terry Tawney - RWB - 124
11. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 123
12. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 91


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 252
2. Jeff Cox - MMR - 250
3. Johnny Banks - SCR - 248 + 18
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 248 + 10
5. Terry Tawney - RWB - 240 + 17
6. Wayne Harris - MMR - 240 + 5
7. Dennis Demole - RWB - 238




*Next Race ….. Saturday, March 9, 2013 ….. The Race Place – Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

The track was really fast. Perfect glue mix. Plus the track staying on for long runs is really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Next Race ..... Saturday, May 4th ...... The Raceway.biz in Melbourne, FL.

Yes, NASCAR will be run on the Tri-Oval. Yes, you can run the Kelly Daytona body if your choose.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Short track racing... I'm think about using a Champion with a .10 body and trading some paint. :thumbsup:

I'm planning on going Saturday morning if anyone wants a ride.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #3 of 2013 MySeries racing in Florida was held at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida on March 9, 2013. 

A big thank you to Greg Walker for having us over. And ... Thank you to Doc for posting the results on another site.

*Raceway Key*
AMH = American Hobbies
DRG = Slot Car Drags - Orlando, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Marcus Ramos Raceway -
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4" NASCAR:*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Danny Zona - TRP..........296 laps
2. Bill Stuyvenburg - TRP....296
3. Terry Tawney - RWB ........295
4. Doc Dougherty - RWB ......281
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR ........280
6. Jim Smith - TRP ..............279
7. Dennis Demole - RWB .....278
8. Johnny Banks - SCR .......236

*GT1/LMP by JK Products:*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB .......177 laps
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB .....176
3. Dennis Demole - RWB .....175
4. Bill Stuyvenburg - RWB ...173
5. Jim Smith - RWB ..............162
6. Rick Gibeault - SCR ........154

*GTP:*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Danny Zona - TRP .........190 laps
2. Terry Tawney - RWB ......190
3. Dennis Demole - RWB ....188
4. Doc Dougherty - RWB .....183
5. Bill Stuyvenburg - TRP...107


*Group F*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Jeff Cox - MMR - 191
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 186
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 184
4. Dennis Demole - RWB - 177
5. Johnny Banks - SCR - 162


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 211
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 200
3. Dennis Demole - RWB - 199
4. Jeff Cox - MMR - 199
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 195
6. Johnny Banks - SCR - 162




*Next Race ….. Saturday, May 4, 2013 ….. The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida

Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #4 of the 2013 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, May 4, 2013 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us. 

The 2013 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
AMH = American Hobbies
DRG = Slot Car Drags - Orlando, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL
MMR = Marcos Ramos Raceway 
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Tri-Oval_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 511
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 510
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 507
4. Matt Boman - RWB - 498
5. Bob Rondinone - RWB - 494
6. Thomas Holland - RWB - 490
7. Count Gibson - RWB - 489
8. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 480
9. Steve Bowman - RWB - 463
10. Buddy Houser - SCR - 455
11. Johnny Banks - SCR - 444


*GT1/LMP by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 230
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 223
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 222
4. Buddy Houser - SCR - 220
5. Terry Tawney - RWB - 219
6. Steve Bowman - RWB - 212
7. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 203
8. Johnny Banks - SCR - 196
9. Danny Mayer - RWB - 178
10. Count Gibson - RWB - 166


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 243
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 238
3. Dennis Demole - RWB - 236
4. Count Gibson - RWB - 208
5. Jeff Cox - MMR - 207
6. Johnny Banks - SCR - 204
7. Danny Mayer - RWB - 198
8. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 181
9. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 163



*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 259
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 257
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 255
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 248
5. Terry Tawney - RWB - 242
6. Danny Mayer - RWB - 235
7. Johnny Banks - SCR - 234


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 288
2. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 269
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 265
4. Johnny Banks - SCR - 245
5. Dennis Demole - RWB - 201




*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 8, 2013 ….. The Race Place – Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Next Race ….. Saturday, June 8, 2013 ….. The Race Place – Holly Hill, FL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not gonna make it to Daytona I have to work Friday night from 4 pm-230am but if I can ill try and make it for at least gtp


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

ALL Classes will be run this weekend. NASCAR GT1 GTP GP-F GP12 per Greg :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #6 of the 2013 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, July 13, 2013 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us. 

The 2013 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
AMH = American Hobbies
DRG = Slot Car Drags - Orlando, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Marcus Ramos Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 207
2. Buddy Houser - SCR - 202
3. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 201 + 11.7
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 201 + 11.1
5. Jordan Eber - SCR - 199 + 13
6. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 199 + 9
7. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 194
8. Marcos Ramos - MMR - 170

_It took 195 Laps to transfer to the A Main_
9. Dennis Demole - RWB - 191
10. Johnny Banks - SCR - 189
11. Terry Tawney - RWB - 187
12. Bob Herzog - MMR - 169
13. Mike Henry - SCR - 166
14. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 154
15. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 137


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Henry - SCR - 214
2. Buddy Houser - SCR - 213
3. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 212
4. Johnny Banks - SCR - 208
5. Jordan Eber - SCR - 207
6. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 206 + 16.8
7. Dennis Demole - RWB - 206 + 16.6
8. Terry Tawney - RWB - 201

_It took 209 laps to transfer to the A Main_
9. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 208
10. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 207
11. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 195
12. Marcos Ramos - MMR - 178
13. Bob Herzog - MMR - 166


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 234 + 18 *New Track Record*
2. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 226
3. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 225
4. Buddy Houser - SCR - 224
5. Mike Henry - SCR - 223
6. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 222
7. Dennis Demole - RWB - 216
8. Terry Tawney - RWB - 210
9. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 203
10. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 180


*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Joel Hastings - SCR - 237
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 236 + 17
3. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 236 + 13
4. Buddy Houser - SCR - 230
5. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 227
6. Terry Tawney - RWB - 206
7. Johnny Banks - SCR - 205


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 254
2. Joel Hastings - SCR - 253
3. Johnny Banks - SCR - 244
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 228
5. Dennis Demole - RWB - 166


*Next Race ….. TBD*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------

